# bike rack required...



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

...for latest shape Ducato (trigano tribute).

Hi all. I need a bike rack (two bikes) but I'm undecided between the type that mount on right hand rear door or the type that clamp onto the tow ball of a tow bar (Thule: http://www.thule.com/en-GB/GB/Products/BikeCarriers/Towbar/908000.aspx )
I realise that there'll be pros and cons for both, the main one being no access to rear while tow bar type rack is fixed. I'm not sure whether the door mount type can be used alongside the ladder (which I want to keep).
Has anybody got any opinions that might help me decide.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A friendhas the towball type on an Adria and when the bikes are on you can not empty the loo which comes out the back door.

Andy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Like you say, pro's and con's on both...
When we had a 2005 model Trigano we used to have the Fiamma bike rack that fitted on the door. Used it to carry bikes and also sometimes to fit on large recliners. At least with the door mount type you can remove easily at a later date and sell on. Also worth checking on MHF classifieds and ebay.
We managed to fit on another rack to the towbar and use a backbox when on long trips.
Cant comment on the ladder as our did not have one..


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have the Thule Euroclassic towbar carrier and am very pleased with it. It is rock solid when in use and it is much easier to load the bikes on and off compared to any door mounted carriers that I have used. Also since the unit has the number plate, lights and reflectors built in you don't need to worry about additional number plate boards, reflective triangles etc.


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm also pondering bike racks for my Peugeot Boxer based MH. Is it possible to fit one of the tow ball attached bike racks if there is also a butterfly type rear step? The step has a reasonable gap around the towbar but not sure it would be enough.
Thanks
HH


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I would imagine there would be enough room. this picture I found may help


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Someone on another forum said that he went for a door mounted rack on hid Tribute because he needed access to the gas locker behind the rear door. Looking at the above picture I reckon that you'd be able to get at the gas with the rack canted over.
What do you reckon?


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I opted for the thule tow bar type.
The back door opens a fair way as you can see from the photo.
Enough to get in the gas locker and I reckon you could even clamber in the van yourself if you're feeling agile.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi
I have a triple Fiamma, which is excellent for carrying bikes BUT find that lifting bikes up into the air and not doing damage to myself or the bikes and van can be less than unlimited pleasure.
Alan


----------

